# MJ in Weight



## Lezbein (Jun 29, 2008)

On avarge how many plants would it take to get an half ounce of weed?
Does MJ weight more or less when compressed?


----------



## camcam (Jun 29, 2008)

It depends on the strain, you should get 1 ounce a plant at least! I got 2 off mine.

I don't understand the last question????????

But if I am reading it right, if you compressed 10 ounce it would still be 10 ounce after compression.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 29, 2008)

why would you wanna compress your bud? ya an ounce is an ounce no matter how flat it gets.


----------



## Tater (Jun 29, 2008)

I just harvested one plant I grew in a closet and by my and some other growers calculations and guesstimations its looking like I'm going to get about 10-14 Oz off of the one plant.  I got an ounce and a half off of one stem.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 29, 2008)

10 to 14 oz?? are you for real. how big was the plant and what strain?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 29, 2008)

*I know a guy who just harvested a couple weeks ago and got 20 ounces dry from just 1 little Haze plant from under a 400watt hps  :hubba:*


----------



## Bleek187 (Jun 30, 2008)

this blows my mind... i got a lil over 2 oz off one plant that i popd from seed.. its chrystal.. and went into 12/12 at about 3 weeks old...

10-14   20... how?   unless this thing has been in veg for 2 months and is HUGE  i just cant see that... maby they were mothers??  somebody let me know how ppl are geting this big of yields as i would like to get this myself  :watchplant: :farm:


----------



## wakebud77 (Jun 30, 2008)

Really Really Really Really Really Really Really Really Really Really Really Really good LST, topping, alot of godly nutes, magic, and slapping them around a lil bit till they get all big and juicy.(Sry just enjoyed my midnight snack) But no way you could get 20 oz off of one closet grown plant, that plant would have to be a few feet wide and reasonably tall too.  Not saying it cant be done but wow that would be one MASSIVE PLANT.

Oh and the compressed buds thing. What weighs more 20 lbs of feathers or 20 lbs of bricks= the same


----------



## Tater (Jun 30, 2008)

Its all in my grow journal go check it out.  There is a link in my signature.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 1, 2008)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> this blows my mind... i got a lil over 2 oz off one plant that i popd from seed.. its chrystal.. and went into 12/12 at about 3 weeks old...
> 
> 10-14 20... how? unless this thing has been in veg for 2 months and is HUGE i just cant see that... maby they were mothers?? somebody let me know how ppl are geting this big of yields as i would like to get this myself :watchplant: :farm:


 
_He only vegged for 21 days, flower cycle was 16-17 weeks, and YES he did do a little bit of tying Her Down:hubba: _


----------



## Bleek187 (Jul 1, 2008)

16 - 17 weeks of flower????? what stran?   my girls go 8 and most all the ones ive seen are 8 ta 10..


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 1, 2008)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> 16 - 17 weeks of flower????? what stran? my girls go 8 and most all the ones ive seen are 8 ta 10..


 
*She's called SnowWhite [a haze variety similar to Arjans #1]    :hubba: *


----------



## Lezbein (Jul 1, 2008)

When they compress weed in weight, don't the buds get compressed w/ it 2? How do they process weed for distribution in weight. I've seen people trim the fan leaves, stems, etc. Leaving the bare buds. Even using some special vacuum that trims the buds. Then they just throw it in a zip lock bag. No compression in the end. I can understand that. But why do others compress weed then? Don't they? My nicks and dimes I get from dealers is compressed, or so I was told. It looks that way, I always gotta break it apart b4 smoking. Am I wrong?


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 1, 2008)

Stop smokeing that stress is the best advice i can offer


----------



## Tater (Jul 1, 2008)

Large commercial distributors sometime wrap the weed in cellophane to make "bricks".  Its just easier to transport and keep track of.


----------

